# Brute Ticking New Owner



## Tommyboync (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello to all. I have just joined but I am not new to wheeling. Thanks to all that has posted great information on this site as it has helped me over come a lot of problems with my Brute 750I

2005 Brute 750I 

The problem I am having is that there is a ticking noise I cannot figure out. 
I hear the ticking near the cylinders (Particularly the rear one) Sounds like contact is being made some where metal to metal. It does some what go a way after it is warmed up. However it is still noticeable. Sounded to me like it was cam chains. I pulled all covers and rocker covers and all was tight. Exhaust pipe is tight. All rockers looked clean with no scoring or discolored surfaces. I have adjusted the valves about 3 times just to make sure that was right. (I know what a loose valve sounds like)

Also while revving the motor the noise stays consistent. It gets louder but does stay consistent.

I read a post with the same issue and the resolve was a valve spring? What does a valve spring do when it is bad? I have never had one go bad on anything I have had or worked on? 

Also I have the manual but it is not direct on how to check the KARC units other than to make sure they move freely. They do move freely but they also seem to not have very much tension on the springs. Is this normal? 

Is there a way to test the valve springs with out pulling the heads

The guy I bought it from said that the motor was torn down and rebuilt. Looking into the ports on the intake and exhaust all is clean inside. 

Also does the EBS supposed to make noise every time you shut it off? My cousins does this and mine does not? I am just curious.


Thanks for looking and any info will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

K, sounds like you have your hands full. First thing to do is swap the cam chain tensioners front and back. They sometimes bind and will cause a loose chain to clack. Above the kebc. And other side lower above the overflow bottle. If the noise goes from the back to the front, problem solved. I have parts if needed. The bike being an 05 could have some stretched chains depending on how it was cared for. My kebc. Makes noise every time. If not you could have an ecm. Issue. There is a how to check in the book. If you can't find it I may be able to send you that page. Oh and welcome to the sight.


----------



## Tommyboync (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info. 

I have done that swap. I done all kinds of things and lost track and forgot to post. No difference in noise.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not that many things that can make a metallic-ticking sound. One valve being loose is the #1 cause. Oddly, a leaking exhaust gasket is the #2 cause. And a broken ring is the #3 cause. There is also a metallic sound associated with warn chain tentioners.

On the valve spring, you can set then with the rockers fully up and just push down on each to see if there is a difference between the two. A weak or broken spring will feel noticeably different.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i know this isn't on the same route the others are heading but i recently was thinking the same thing, and you may have already thought of this, but the heat sheild on the exhaust, where your leg would be riding the bike, was rattling and making metal on metal sound on mine. on mine the bolts were real tight and i just had to pull it to bend it a little further away from the exhaust. 

just another option in the same area. :33:


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

I got a 06 and 08 brute and on my 06 i herd the same kind of tick thote it was the top intell i got in it and it was the oil pump chain worn out. I replaced all chains every thing is great no ticking


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea just replaced all chains in my 06 , it was makin a tickin sound all the time . new chains fixed my tick


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i bet this is my problem as well. i think my crank is whisper quiet.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

mine was really makin some noise . i had one good cam chain the rest were streched bad and at the end of the adjusters


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

The ticking time bomb club....Well someone had to tell him....
Tommy. When you pulled the Caps for the cams did the cam holders(head) look OK? if things weren't torqued down correctly by the last owner ,or the tensioners were not removed and put back after the caps were pulled it would make the Cam ride up in the back, as the lobe rotates it will slap the back of the cam into it's seat. I had one with a wave of aluminum in it from bad dealer work.
sounds like a horse race... If not it,,, i'm thinking chains like everyone else


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

y
Yea chains are a bad brute prob.


----------



## Tommyboync (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys. Thanks for the input. I think I am going to pull the motor next week and see what the deal is. I did every thing short of tearing the heads off and splitting the cases. I just didn't want to go that far into it as of yet. Man I thought a 32v 4.6l cobra motor had to many chains. I am guessing at this point rebuilt motor does not mean that the chains were changed as well. 

How long do you think a set of timing chains will last?


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

goodluck 2 you. Its not that bad after you do it one time.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

question for someone who's replaced all the chains: how long did it take? 
im fairly mechanically inclined, but i've never had a brute motor apart. does the motor have to come out?


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

I think you can do it with the motor in but its so much easier to take it out cuz you can have brute motor out in 30 mins. it takes a couple of hours to do the chains.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well i have to say it took me way longer to get my motor out than 30 mins. the chains are very easy to do if u follow the manual.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

between finding my tools and drinking the first couple, ill have an hour into it just getting the plastics off. haha


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's quick!! You need to drink more!!

Could this noise just be normal? Mine has made a normal "tick" like noise from the engine since I got it at 200mi and never had an issue.

Some video might be helpful!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Did my motor work on SRA with the plastic on. I have plenty of room,exhaust sucks. Other than that ,not to bad. Ramp the bike up so you aren't bending down to much, oh and keep the fridge full of Coors Light....Make sure you get new mechanical seals for around the oil pump too.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

coors light....HA! that fridge is full of REAL canadian beer!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

knock knock? on Vimeo


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

islandlife said:


> coors light....HA! that fridge is full of REAL canadian beer!


Coors light is American....lol

Try some Keith's, Moosehead, Labatts Blue.....real man's beer!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> Coors light is American....lol
> 
> Try some Keith's, Moosehead, Labatts Blue.....real man's beer!


thats what im talkin about bud! my fridge currently has a nice assortment of kokanee and a few dark micro brews! 

:hijacked:


----------



## swampit78 (Dec 5, 2010)

hey everybody. i hope yall are doing good. i have recently bought this BF from tommyboync. it does have a perdy good tap to it. it also has a small bit of sluggishness to it when the throtle is pressed. how can i determine if it is the timing chains ? any simple tech for finding which chain ? also just the motor in general seems a lot louder running wise than my other brute. ive never tore into one before so i want to know a good way to go about repairs. one other question, theirs a new 4x4 actuator and the kabc is working properly but the 4x4 light flashes back and forth in 1 second intervals. still no 4x4.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

phreebsd your motors sounding like mine. The rattle comes and goes. Sometimes it will rattle for a few min and the next time i crank it it will run fine without a rattle.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Swampit ...Do you have anyone to swap parts with if so swap out your 4x4 controller. This should correct the problem. ECM.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Pree . Ever see the movie Hot tub time machine..."I was not *trying to kill myself* in my garage" Um..:33:.dude ,you closed the garage door......looks like rod bearing work for you my friend.


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

Ive done it so much i can do it with my eyes closed.u own a brute you will learn faster ways bud light in one hand wrench in the other:rockn:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

They were busting on me bout Coors light. Truth be told I hardly ever drink beer. Prefer Captain Morgan private stock. Only problem with that is he usually talks me into doing some really destructive shat and costing me money....LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> They were busting on me bout Coors light. Truth be told I hardly ever drink beer. Prefer Captain Morgan private stock. Only problem with that is he usually talks me into doing some really destructive shat and costing me money....LOL


Yeah...Jack and Jim do that to me. :thinking:


----------



## swampit78 (Dec 5, 2010)

The 4x4 switch on the handle bar ?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

No under the seat box with three plugs in back not the biggest but close. This controller runs your actuator and 4 wd. System. Also check the 10 amp fuse that it isn't burnt out. Don't bring Jack, Jim ,or Captain over. They will screw you up. Ha. If you get lost maby I can send you a pic. The controllers are temperamental. Pretty sure that's it... a dealer can swap one too. Downside they are expensive. About 300 new.


----------



## swampit78 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok thank you for the info , and your time.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*hey just found this* 4wd controller for sale find out first...but great price if it is the problem..
.http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9878
Look at stock ECM 3 plug


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

what about this flywheel puller the book says you need to get at the chains? do you need the kawie one, or is there another way?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea u need it . the shop i bought my chains from poped it off for free


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheaper to go to the dealer service guy will pull it in a few seconds for some cash gave 20 for mine.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

whats cheaper than free?


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

no kawie dealer on my island. wonder if i can make one of those too.


----------

